# East Cape Lostmen



## reelnsnook

Any of you guys own an East Cape Lostmen near Corpus Christi? I'm selling my boat and have narrowed down my choices for my next boat and would like to view the Lostmen. East Cape is in my top three, but I haven't seen one in person yet. It appears they have great reviews and from what I can see from the pictures they look well built.


----------



## Demeter

I think Lagunafreak has a Lostman.


----------



## TL Rebel

I would talk to the guides in TX/LA who fish out of then everyday.


----------



## Absolut

There are several Lostmen in TX, and there's a guide out of POC that runs one. Give Kevin Fenn a call and he'll hook you up with an owner as well as tell you all the plus and minus of each model. They have a deal where if you go out with a guide that runs one of their boats they will take that amount off the top if you decide after that to buy one...


----------



## Crow's Nest

Demeter said:


> I think Lagunafreak has a Lostman.


Yes, Lagunafreak has one and it is Bad Arse. Fished in it with him a couple months ago.

Very nice fit and finish,stealthy quite, runs and gets up shallow.

If you are looking for a Fly Fishing Machine, this boat will not disappoint.

May very well be my next boat.


----------



## reelnsnook

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## redfish203

reelnsnook said:


> Any of you guys own an East Cape Lostmen near Corpus Christi? I'm selling my boat and have narrowed down my choices for my next boat and would like to view the Lostmen. East Cape is in my top three, but I haven't seen one in person yet. It appears they have great reviews and from what I can see from the pictures they look well built.


I have a tower Lostmen in Galveston, its a 09. Let me know if you dont have any luck down in ULM, be gald to help out.


----------



## reelnsnook

Thanks redfish I will let you know.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Do yourself a favor and be objective as possible. East Cape is good at advertising their boats and the owner is very vocal about what he thinks makes his the best on the market. Some other builders take a more humble approach, so don't sip the kool aid - do your homework and make the best judgement call you can.


----------



## redfish203

Coconut Groves said:


> Do yourself a favor and be objective as possible. East Cape is good at advertising their boats and the owner is very vocal about what he thinks makes his the best on the market. Some other builders take a more humble approach, so don't sip the kool aid - do your homework and make the best judgement call you can.


I am a vocal owner and have been intoxicated on their cool aid. No homework for me, it was literally like a moth to a flame....zombie like actually, no thought at all.


----------



## Meadowlark

That is an impressive looking rig...if I was in the market, I'd certainly consider it.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

The owner of East Cape, Kevin Fenn has a user id on 2cool and posts from time to time. I think it is East Cape Skiffs but I could be wrong. Shoot him a PM or call the shop. He has a list of boats in Texas and will hook you up with an owner that will take you for a shakedown. I did the same on the Vantage. I am a koolaid drinker too


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Lostmen*

reelnsnook,

send me a pm sometime. I fish the corpus area pretty regularly. Fyi; on Dec 26th, I crossed the mouth of Alazan in a 20 kt N wind in mine. Not recommended as the 200 yards of 3 footers was a little nerve wracking.


----------



## listos?

I just jumped in the East Cape line for a Vantage...


----------



## red34

We're on the Island and have one on the lift in the back yard. PM if you're still interested in looking


----------

